# Anyone know what made this?



## Jmugleston (Apr 4, 2008)

I couldn't figure out what created these. While in a another desert (not the mojave) I was able to coax a wolf spider out of a similar looking burrow, but nothing came out of these when I tried. It was overcast and some were covered as seen in one of the photos. These were taken in southern Utah, the northernmost border of the Mojave desert. If you know what it is please be specific.


----------



## josh_r (Apr 5, 2008)

they look like wolf spider burrows.


----------



## Kevmaster06 (Apr 5, 2008)

or possibly a dwarf T...


----------



## thedude (Apr 5, 2008)

josh_r said:


> they look like wolf spider burrows.


i agree...


----------



## Keith1212 (Apr 6, 2008)

pretty cool burrows.


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 6, 2008)

I was thinking a wolf spider, but I was hoping somebody could be a bit more specific. I'll have to try next time to get some to come out for a pic.


----------



## josh_r (Apr 21, 2008)

i guarantee first and 3rd are not dwarf T burrows. i put my money on wolf spiders. the second one could be. i would have to see the burrow in person to check the texture of the silk. aphonopelma mojave is a dwarf that ranges up there. that is a possibility for the second pic


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going back up their in a few weeks so I can fish one of them out to see what made them. They were all in close proximity to each other and all seemed to have similar silk so I'm thinking they were all made by the same type of spider. I'm still banking on a wolf spider.


----------



## josh_r (Apr 23, 2008)

a good way to tell right away if it is wolf spider or tarantula is the silk. tarantulas will have a very even matt of very white, silky web.... like the burrow was lined with a silk sheet. the silk is very soft and pliable with very little strength. sometimes, the tarantulas will create a mogul around the burrow from dirt they have excavated. if this dirt is mixed with fine silky web, it is tarantula.

wolf spiders silk is very coarse and is not so much a matt of silk. it is hundreds of single tough strands laid across eachother that form a very messy look. wolf spiders typically create a collar to the burrow entrance as well. when they excavate dirt, they tend to carry the dirt away from the entrance and dump it in the same general spot. it will be a random pile out in front of the burrow instead of a mogul. some species of wolf spider have a much finer silk and gives the impression if a nice silk matt. take a small stick and play with the silk. if the silk is tough, wolf spider. if the silk is very soft and pliable, tarantula

tarantulas will have a very clean burrow and web a flat colar around the hole. it is kept very clean and consistent. wolf spiders almost never show this same cleanliness and consistency. i am interested to see what you find! good luck!

-josh


----------

